# Officer Down: Police Officer Russel Timoshenko - [New York, New York]



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

07/16/2007
*NYPD officer succumbs to gunshot wounds*

*Officer Down: Police Officer Russel Timoshenko *- [New York, New York]

*









ODMP

Biographical Info*
*Age: * 23

*Cause of Death:* Gunfire
*
Additional Information:* Officer Timoshenko had served with the New York City Police Department for 1.5 years and was assigned to the 71st Precinct. He is survived by his parents.

*Incident Details:* Officer Russel Timoshenko succumbed to gunshot wounds inflicted five days earlier when he and his partner made a traffic stop.

The two officers were on patrol when they spotted a suspicious vehicle. A check of DMV records revealed that the license plate on the vehicle belonged to another vehicle. The officers conducted a traffic stop at the corner of Lefferts and Rogers Avenues, in Brooklyn. Unknown to the officers, the vehicle they had stopped was stolen.

Officer Timoshenko approached the vehicle from the passenger side as his partner approached from the driver's side. As they drew near the car, one suspect opened fire with a .45 caliber handgun, striking Officer Timoshenko twice in the face. Another suspect opened fire on his partner with a 9mm handgun, striking him in the arm and chest. That officer was saved by his bullet resistant vest. Despite his wounds, he was able to return fire and radio his location and a description of the vehicle to fellow officers.

Members of the Brooklyn South Homicide squad, who were in the area investigating an unrelated case, arrived on the scene within seconds and rushed Officer Timoshenko to Kings County Hospital.

The suspects fled, but ditched their vehicle about five blocks from the shooting scene, leaving behind their .45 caliber handgun, 9mm handgun, and a loaded 9mm TEC-9. Investigators were able to lift a fingerprint from a box of chicken left in the vehicle, which led to the arrest of the driver the following day.

Two days later, detectives from the New York City Police Department, along with members of the Pennsylvania State Police, United States Marshals Service, and several other agencies, arrested both suspects on I-80 in Monroe County, Pennsylvania.

All three suspects where charged with aggravated murder and other charges related to the murder of Officer Timoshenko and the wounding of his partner.

*End of Watch:* Saturday, July 14, 2007

*NYPD officer who was wounded in shooting has died
*
The Associated Press 
*Related:* Three suspects nabbed in NYPD shooting

NEW YORK - A New York City police officer who was shot during a traffic stop this week has died. Police say Russel Timshenko died today from the injuries he suffered Monday when he and his partner stopped a stolen SUV in Brooklyn.

been paralyzed by the shooting, and suffered brain swelling -- and he wasn't able to breathe on his own. His partner was hit in the chest and arm, but was saved by his bullet-resistant vest.

Two suspects were captured in Pennsylvania and charged in the assault. A third man, who's suspected of driving the getaway car, is being held in New York.


----------

